# جميع منتجات وكيل الارواج التاتو السحريه الامريكيه



## حكاية الغد (24 فبراير 2013)

بشرى ساره
الوكيل الحصري لهذه المنتجات الخليج



مركز تحميل الصور
صوره الستاند الذي تم نزوله بالمحلات بالرياض 
تم طرح منتجاتنا بالمراكز التاليه :
1/ بمدينه الرياض
صيدليه عيادات ادمه التجميليه- طريق خريص مقابل مدينه الملك فهد الطبيه
عبد الخالق سعيد -شارع الثلاثين العليا
عبد الخالق سعيد - حي المروج مقابل العثيم
الهادي - مركزصحارى بوابه 2طريق الملك عبدالله
صيدليه زمزم - طريق التخصصي بعد اليورومارشيه على اليمين
صيدليات وايتس جميع فروعها:
1- بانوراما مول
2- حياة مول
3- الرياض جالوري
4-العثيم مول الربوة
5- هايبر بنده التخصصي
6-خلف ملاهي الخيمة
7- دوار مخرج 5 حي الربيع امتداد طريق الملك عبدالعزيز
8-حي الازدهار طريق عثمان بن عفان
9-مجمع جرير تقاطع الملك عبدالله مع خالد بن الوليد(انكاس)
10- السدحان طريق خريص
صيدلية الجميله جميع فروعها التاليه:
1- مستشفى السعودي البريطاني طريق الملك فهد
2 - عيادات بلاتينيوم طريق خريص
3- عيادات ايما طريق الملك عبد الله
4 - عيادات فيتامين طريق الامام مخرج9
5- مركز ايان الطبي كبري عتيقه
صيدليات حنين جميع فروعها :
1-سلام مول
2-طريق ابو بكر الصديق مقابل الممشى
3-السليمانيه طريق الامير ممدوح
4-الناصريه شارع الامير سطام
صيدليات الكردي جميع فروعها :
1-مجمع فال طريق الملك عبد العزيز
2- بعد فندق صلاح الدين طريق الملك عبد العزيز
صيدليه الشراع -طريق الملك عبد العزيز بجانب المريول الحر
العشلان - الشفا مول
دار سمائل - الديره اوشيقر مقابل المصباح
همسات حواء- القصر مول السويدي
ابداع غند - القصر مول السويدي
رونق الجمال - فلامنجو مول
رياحين الخليج - الرياض مول بوابه 1
مراحل الرياض - الرياض مول بوابه 6
مكياج وعطر - سكاي مول بوابه 3
مكياج وعطر - سكاي مول بوابه 3
بوادر الجمال - مركز بشرى النسائي
رحاب النسيم - اسواق حجاب النسيم
نعومي - اسواق حجاب النسيم
ملاهي تولان - طريق الملك فهد
ملاهي تولان - حي الروضه
الوان العبير - اوشيقر الديره
الوان العبير - سويقه
دانه السرايا - اسواق الاندلس
الشول - شارع المرقب
لمسات زين - شارع المرقب
بروق فرج - شارع المرقب
الربيعان - شارع المرقب
زهره زماني - السويلم
الامير -شارع السويلم
فكتوريا - شارع السويلم
ستن - شارع الخزان
همس الليل - اسواق التعمير
الشوول - المعيقليه
لمسات يارا - المعيقليه
زماني - المعيقليه
دار الاميرات -شارع الخزان
2- الخرج
بانوراما الرياض - العقاريه مول بوابه 1

فكتوريا - الحديثي مول
3- نجران
دار سمائل -رويال سنتر هايبر بنده الدور الثاني
3- حفر الباطن
يارا - النزهه مول الدور الثاني

4- تبوك
عطر الليل تبوك -الشارع الفاصل بين حي السليمانيه والورود مقابل مكتبه المعرفه
5- ابها
نكتار همسات الطبيعه - الصالحيه بلازا مقابل العثيم
ونود ابلاغكم انه يوجد توصيل عن طريق المؤسسه للمنزل ومبيعات الجمله فقط عن طريق مؤسستنا
ومبيعات المفرق لخارج االرياض
لطلب ستاند للمحلات او الافراد
للتواصل على الواتس اب او الاتصال
الوكيل بمنطقه الرياض
0568864116
موزعنا بالمنطقه الشرقية
0546927825
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الارواج التاتو السحريه الامريكيه



مركز تحميل الصور
مرررررره رهيب ميزته انه مرييييح مره للموظفات وبنات الجامعه لانه يجلس على الشفايف من 12 الى 24 ساعه واحيانا يجلس لبكرا
تحتوي على فيتامين E وزبده الشيا الافريقيه وزيت الصبار
تخيلي تقومين من النوم وتشوفين لون شفايفك بالمرايه وردي انوااااع الخقق
احذرو التقليد حيث يوجد منتج صيني تقليد بنفس الشكل



مركز تحميل الصور
وفيه منه عشره الوان الموجوده بالصوره

سعر الحبه ب 50 ريال للحبه
6 حبات ب 40 ريال للحبه
12 حبه ب30 ريال للحبه
24 حبه وفوق ب 25 ريال للحبه
اسعار خاصه للكميات الكبيره
يتم توفير ستاندات عرض للجمله مجانيه
للطلب 
الوكيل بمنطقه الرياض
0568864116
موزعنا بالمنطقه الشرقية
0546927825

الالوان ال6 الجديده للارواج التاتو السحريه الامريكيه




مركز تحميل الصور
بناء على طلب العديد من زباين الارواج التاتو السحريه لتوفير ارواج تاتو بالوان فاتحه تم توفير الطلب ومن نفس الشركه الامريكيه لاول مره بالسعوديه
الارواج التاتو اللماعه بالوانها ال6 التي تدوم على الشفايف من 12 الى 24 ساعه وبنفس مفعول الارواج الاساسيه ذات الالوان العشر وتحتوي على فيتامين E وزبده الشيا الافريقيه وزيت الصبار
احذرو التقليد حيث يوجد منتج صيني تقليد بنفس الشكل



مركز تحميل الصور
سعر الحبه ب 50 ريال للحبه
6 حبات ب 40 ريال للحبه
12 حبه ب30 ريال للحبه
24 حبه وفوق ب 25 ريال للحبه
اسعار خاصه للكميات الكبيره
يتم توفير ستاندات عرض للجمله مجانيه 
للطلب 
الوكيل بمنطقه الرياض
0568864116
موزعنا بالمنطقه الشرقية
0546927825
القلوس التاتو السحري الامريكي



مركز تحميل الصور
اول ما تحطينه يكون شفاف وياخذ دقيقه عشان يعطيك اللون اللي على اليد يعني سحري, وبعد ما يثبت اللون ما عاد يروح ويجلس اللون على الشفايف بحدود 12 ساعه 
مره مريح يعني حطيه اول ما تقومين او اذا رحتي لمناسبه وانسيه و القلوس مصنوع من زبده الشيا الافريقيه المشهوره ويحتوي على فيتامينE وزيت الصبار للشفايف
سعر الحبه ب50 ريال للحبه
6 حبات ب40 ريال للحبه
12 حبه ب 30ريال للحبه
24 حبه ب 25 للحبه
اسعار خاصه للكميات الكبيره
الوكيل بمنطقه الرياض
0568864116
موزعنا بالمنطقه الشرقية
0546927825
للطلب 
المجموعه الجديده للارواج التاتو السحريه الامريكيه



مركز تحميل الصور
جديد وحصري 
تتكون المجموعه من 3 الوان جديده للارواج التاتو السحريه الامريكيه+قلوس مرطب
بشكلها الجديد وبنفس المميزات والجوده 
االاسعار 
سعر المجموعه ب180 ريال للمجموعه
سعر 6 حبات من المجموعه ب 100ريال للمجموعه
من 7 فما فوق ب80 ريال للمجموعه

اسعار خاصه للكميات الكبيره
الوكيل بمنطقه الرياض
0568864116
موزعنا بالمنطقه الشرقية
0546927825
للطلب 
كحل التاتو



مركز تحميل الصور
يدوم طوال اليوم ثابت يتم ازالته بمزيل المكياج يمكن استخدامه ككحل سائل بخلطه بقليل من الماء - ويستخدم كمحدد للحواجب - وشيدو ظل للعيون
يحتوي على فيتامين E

سعر الحبه ب 70 ريال
سعر ال 6 حبات ب 55 ريال للحبه
سعر ال 12 حبه ب 45 ريال للحبه
سعر ال 24 حبه ب 35 ريال للحبه
قلوس تكبير الشفايف صناعه امريكيه حصريا
احذرو التقليد



مركز تحميل الصور
مفعول فوري وسريع خلال 5 دقائق فقط تظهر نتيجه تكبير الشفايف
ويستمر مفعوله لمده 24 ساعه
يحتوي على الكولوجين والالسيتين
يقوم بتعبئه الشفايف بشكل طبيعي و يزيل الخطوط واتجاعيد التي تظهر على الشفايف
في حال تم استخدامه لمده 10 ايام متواصله يستمر مفعوله شهر بدون استخدامه
امن وبدون اي اثار جانبيه
سعر الحبه 75
سعر الحبه لكميه نص درزن 55 ريال للحبه
سعر الحبه لكميه درزن 45ريال للحبه
يتم توفير علبه عرض ستاند مع كل 12 حبه لاستخدامه بالمحلات والعرض
الوكيل بمنطقه الرياض
0568864116 
موزعنا بالمنطقه الشرقية
0546927825
للطلب 

قلوس النعناع



مركز تحميل الصور
ملمع ومعالج للشفاه بزيت النعناع ينعش رائحه الفم ويعالج الجفاف واسمرار الشفاه يحتوي على اعشاب طبيعيه لتنعيم وتفتيح الشفايف

سعر الحبه 45 ريال
سعر ال 6 حبات ب 35 ريال للحبه
سعر ال 12 حبه ب 30 ريال للحبه
سعر ال 24 حبه ب 23 ريال للحبه
يتم توفير علبه عرض ستاند مع كل 18 حبه لاستخدامه بالمحلات والعرض
للطلب 0568864116

معالج الشفايف ALOE



مركز تحميل الصور
معالج الشفاه بنكهه الفانيلا وزيت الصبار يحتوي على فيتامين Eوواقي شمس SPF20 لحمايه الشفاه طوال اليوم يوضع فوق الروج او على الشفاه مباشره يرطب الشفايف ويخفف اسمرارها ويعالج الجفاف والتشققات

سعر الحبه ب 36 ريال
سعر ال 6 حبات ب 30 ريال للحبه
سعر ال 12 حبه ب 25 ريال للحبه
سعر ال 24 حبه ب 18 ريال للحبه
يتم توفير علبه عرض ستاند مع كل 18 حبه لاستخدامه بالمحلات والعرض
للطلب 
الوكيل بمنطقه الرياض
0568864116 
موزعنا بالمنطقه الشرقية
0546927825

قلم معالج كولوجين العيون



تحميل صور
اسرع واسهل طريقه لمعالجه الخطوط تحت وحولين العين 
يحتوي على الكولوجين والايليستين وفيتامين E لاعطاء مفعول سريع لشد خطوط تحت العين وتخفيف اسمرارها يتم وضعه صباح وخلال اليوم ومساءا قبل الميك اب عند الحاجه

سعر الحبه ب 36 ريال
سعر ال 6 حبات ب 30 ريال للحبه
سعر ال 12 حبه ب 25 ريال للحبه
سعر ال 24 حبه ب 18 ريال للحبه
يتم توفير علبه عرض ستاند مع كل 18 حبه لاستخدامه بالمحلات والعرض
الوكيل بمنطقه الرياض
0568864116 
موزعنا بالمنطقه الشرقية
0546927825
للطلب 

--------------------------------------------------------

جديد وحصري لاول مره بالمملكه
منتجات بديله البوتكس RETINOL- X
بدون موعد-بدون ابر -بدون الم
تحصلي على نتيجه البوتكس
1- كريم شد وتكبير وتنعيم الوجه



مركز تحميل الصور
لاول مره كريم بمفعول سريع جدا خلال 5 دقائق يقوم بشد البشره وترطيبها وتعبئه المناطق النحيفه بالوجه
يحتوي على فيتامين E والكولوجين والبوتكس والاليستين 
ويستمر مفعوله طوال اليوم يوضع خلال اليوم او قبل المكياج ب 5 دقائق في حال الاستمرار باستخدامه لمده 15 يوم يستمر مفعوله لمده 60 يوم دون استخدامه وفي حال تم استخدامه 45 يوم يستمر مفعوله 6 شهور
يغني عن ابر البوتكس والفللر
شد الخطوط الدقيقة والتجاعيد واعاده تدوير الوجه خلال 5 دقائق .
استعادة الوهج الطبيعي للبشرة.
تركيبة ناعمة وطرية ترطيب طويل الأمد.
تسريع تجديد الجلد لمنعتجاعيد جديدة. 
صناعه امريكيه وسيتم طرح المنتج قريبا بالاسواق
معتمد من مختبرات مطابقه التابعه لجمارك مطار الملك خالد بالرياض
ومعتمد من هيئه الغذاء والدواء
سعر الحبه ب280
6 حبات سعر الحبه ب230
12 حبه سعر الحبه ب 180
اسعار خاصه للكميات الكبيره
الوكيل بمنطقه الرياض
0568864116 
موزعنا بالمنطقه الشرقية
0546927825
للطلب 
2- كريم شد وتفتيح منطقه العيون



مركز تحميل الصور
كريم جدا رائع للمنطقه العينين
يقوم بشد المنطقه خلال 5 دقائق وتختفي اغلى التجاعيد فيها ويقوم بتفتيح البشره ومساواتها بالوجنتين
يحتوي على فيتامين E والكولوجين والبوتكس والاليستين
ويستمر مفعوله طوال اليوم ويوضع قبل المكياج ب 5 دقائق او خلال اليوم
في حال تم استخدامه 15 يوم يستمر مفعول المنتجا 60 يوم بدون استخدام
وفي حال تم استخدامه 45 يوم يستمر مفعول المنتج 6 شهور دون استخدامه
يغني عن الر البوتكس والفللر

شد الخطوط الدقيقة والتجاعيد واعاده تدوير الوجه خلال 5 دقائق . 
استعادة الوهج الطبيعي للبشرة.
تركيبة ناعمة وطرية ترطيب طويل الأمد.
تسريع تجديد الجلد لمنعتجاعيد جديدة. 
صناعه امريكيه وسيتم طرح المنتج قريبا بالاسواق
معتمد من مختبرات مطابقه التابعه لجمارك مطار الملك خالد بالرياض
ومعتمد من هيئه الغذاء والدواء
سعر الحبه ب 200 ريال
سعر ال6 حبات ب 170 للحبه
وسعر ال12 حبه ب 140 للحبه
اسعار خاصه للكميات الكبيره
للطلب على الواتس اب او الاتصال
الوكيل بمنطقه الرياض
0568864116 
موزعنا بالمنطقه الشرقية
0546927825

3- غسول الوجه



مركز تحميل الصور
يقوم بتنظيف البشره ويحتوي على فيتامين E والكولوجين والبوتكس لاعطاء نظاره وشد للبشره بعد استخدامه ولاكمال مفعول الكريمات لاعطاء نتيجه افضل يساعد على شد الخطوط الدقيقه بالبشره وتعبئه الوجه كاملا بالاضافه الى انه مكمل لمجمةعة كريمات البشره - يمكنك الاحساس بالنتيجه من اول استخدام

سعر الحبه ب 105 ريال
سعر ال 6 حبات 75 ريال للحبه
سعر ال 12 حبه ب 55 ريال للحبه
اسعار خاصه للكميات الكبيره
للطلب على الواتس اب او الاتصال
الوكيل بمنطقه الرياض
0568864116 
موزعنا بالمنطقه الشرقية
0546927825


4- مجموعه ريتنول اكس



مركز تحميل الصور
هذه المجموعه المتكامله لاعطاء نتيجه سريعه بشد وتعبئه الوجه بديله للبوتكس خلال 10 دقائق من استخدامه
تحتوي المجموعه على :
1- غسول كولوجين الوجه
2- كريم العيون
3- كريم الوجه
تكفي الكميه لاعطاء نتيجه سريعه وعند انتهاء الكميه يستمر مفعوله على البشره لمده شهرين

سعر المجموعة 250 ريال
سعر ال6 مجمةعات ب 175 ريال للمجموعه
سعر ال 12 مجموعه ب 125 ريال للمجموعه

اسعار خاصه للكميات الكبيره
للطلب على الواتس اب او الاتصال
الوكيل بمنطقه الرياض
0568864116 
موزعنا بالمنطقه الشرقية
0546927825

الوكيل الحصري لجميع هذه المنتجات بالخليج
من الشركه مباشره

​


----------



## رندا (14 مارس 2013)

*رد: جميع منتجات وكيل الارواج التاتو السحريه الامريكيه*

بالتوفيق
يارب


----------



## رندا (1 مايو 2013)

*رد: جميع منتجات وكيل الارواج التاتو السحريه الامريكيه*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
..............................................
..............................................


----------

